
To Reduce Tech Debt, Eliminate Dependencies (and Refactoring) - pieterr
https://thenewstack.io/to-reduce-tech-debt-eliminate-dependencies-and-refactoring/
======
smt88
This advice is nonsense. I'd never hire someone with this philosophy.

> _" If you don’t want tech debt, avoid using libraries or frameworks"_

This rule is somewhere between insane and impossible (at least for most web
applications).

Reinventing the wheel is a much bigger driver of tech debt than using well-
curated dependencies.

For some languages (e.g. JS, Java, C#) it's impossible to rewrite everything
you'd need in-house.

